# CTS Big Turbo MK5 2.0T @ the shop



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We just picked up a 2008 GTI 6spd on Monday, whenever we pick up a new car the first step is always big turbo.

We'll be running the following parts on our MK5 GTI:

Precision Billet Ceramic Ball Bearing HP5557E-B 63ar
Precision 39mm wastegate 
Clutch Masters FX400 Clutch Kit
CTS turbo manifold
CTS 750 FMIC kit
CTS Stainless steel hard pipes 
Autotech HPFP (which we have 50 in transit to us by the way)
RS4 Injectors (which we have on sale by the way 100 in stock)
Integrated Engineering drop in connecting rods

Here are a few pics for clicks of our FMIC Kits:

*For use with our Big Turbo Kit:*









*For use with stock placement turbos*










* You can look forward to MK5 2.0T, MK6 2.0T TSI, and MK5 R32T videos (Special Thanks to Jeff Clark - [email protected]) in the coming weeks*







Keep your eyes peeled for build updates and more photos.

Thanks,


Clay @ CTS Turbo


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

in for pics!

what software are you guys going to use on the new shop car?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> in for pics!
> 
> what software are you guys going to use on the new shop car?


Not 100% sure yet John, probably Unitronic eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking good buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Some parts waiting to go in.


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see some numbers. No pistons needed with this kind of power output? Just rods and steel wrist pins?


----------



## dan the welder (Mar 7, 2006)

im sure you have heard it before; but you guys make great videos:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ziad Zr (Feb 15, 2011)

Any plans on when you guys are going to start making turbo kits for the TSI ??


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

in for what RPM the turbo hits full boost.. i'm convinced that those pte are not all they're cracked up to be.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

amckernon1028 said:


> Can't wait to see some numbers. No pistons needed with this kind of power output? Just rods and steel wrist pins?


We're going to see how far we can take it with stock pistons. Should be no issues with proper fueling.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

dan the welder said:


> im sure you have heard it before; but you guys make great videos:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks Dan. There were more R32T videos shot last weekend.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Ziad Zr said:


> Any plans on when you guys are going to start making turbo kits for the TSI ??


As soon as this car is done, we're starting on Project Snowflake - a 2011 GTI. :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> in for what RPM the turbo hits full boost.. i'm convinced that those pte are not all they're cracked up to be.


This one should see full boost way under 4k. We'll be glad to convince you otherwise. :beer:


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

sub'd


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

CTS Turbo said:


> As soon as this car is done, we're starting on Project Snowflake - a 2011 GTI. :thumbup:


I can send you my Carbon Steel 2011, if you guys are bored. 2 MKVI's are always better than 1.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

amckernon1028 said:


> I can send you my Carbon Steel 2011, if you guys are bored. 2 MKVI's are always better than 1.


Haha, the MK5 is still in the works :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Our good friends at Integrated Engineering supplied a set of their rods for our build


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> Our good friends at Integrated Engineering supplied a set of their rods for our build



Wish I had good friends with Integrated Engineering.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Wish I had good friends with Integrated Engineering.


It's sad, but since we're their largest distributor in north america we can be your friend :heart:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> It's sad, but since we're their largest distributor in north america we can be your friend :heart:



Not quite ready for rods but I will be hitting you up for some RS4s. Can we still be friends:laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

07wolfsburg said:


> Not quite ready for rods but I will be hitting you up for some RS4s. Can we still be friends:laugh:


Always :beer: we have a lot of stuff, and it's always in stock.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

i wanna play!!! lol


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> i wanna play!!! lol


No, you're a man, a pig hunting man. No playing for you! 


Clay


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> No, you're a man, a pig hunting man. No playing for you!
> 
> 
> Clay


 please :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> please :laugh:


Okay Chad. Only if you promise to keep your bowie knife away from us! :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

and don't forget.

We have FSI Fueling kits in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

got the clutch masters kit installed today


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

me likey.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

Interesting, I just did my clutch last week with a SB stg 2, seems they're all using same Sachs pressure plates, just spray painted difference colors. So only real difference in these kits seems to be whatever clutch they throw in the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Things are looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Is this a one off Clutch Masters clutch - because just a month or two ago they did not make a MK5 2.0T clutch yet


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

lour32 said:


> Is this a one off Clutch Masters clutch - because just a month or two ago they did not make a MK5 2.0T clutch yet


 FFE has installed a few of these CM kits over the last few years.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

lour32 said:


> Is this a one off Clutch Masters clutch - because just a month or two ago they did not make a MK5 2.0T clutch yet


 They have made these for quite some time, and they are working on a MK6 kit for us right now that will be used in our MK6 TSI build up thread. 

If you need one let me know, we have one in stock. 




bostonaudi1 said:


> Interesting, I just did my clutch last week with a SB stg 2, seems they're all using same Sachs pressure plates, just spray painted difference colors. So only real difference in these kits seems to be whatever clutch they throw in the kit.


 I believe they also harden the fingers on the pressure plates.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Manifold and Turbo bolted up.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats a nice looking kit and turbo combo.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> Thats a nice looking kit and turbo combo.


 Thanks for the kind words :beer: 

We're going to do a similar build on the MK6 GTI shop car when this one is finished. :beer:


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

lour32 said:


> Is this a one off Clutch Masters clutch - because just a month or two ago they did not make a MK5 2.0T clutch yet


 CM has had a line of clutch kits out for this transmission for a while. I've had the clutch masters twin disc in my car since last may so that makes 10 months.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> CM has had a line of clutch kits out for this transmission for a while. I've had the clutch masters twin disc in my car since last may so that makes 10 months.


 Agreed :beer:


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

LEWXCORE said:


> CM has had a line of clutch kits out for this transmission for a while. I've had the clutch masters twin disc in my car since last may so that makes 10 months.


 
Can u tell us some impressions ? 

How is the pedal fealing ? 

You have organic and kevlar ? 

Can you shift very fast @ redline ? 

any other thoughts ? 

Thank you


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Some inlet pipes getting made up. test fitted, etc.


----------



## abacuc (May 10, 2010)

ghita.silviu said:


> Can u tell us some impressions ?
> 
> How is the pedal fealing ?
> 
> ...


 X 2


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

ghita.silviu said:


> Can u tell us some impressions ?
> 
> How is the pedal fealing ?
> 
> ...


 What I have in my car is the Clutchmasters FX600 twin with steel lwfw. 

The pedal feeling is good, actually follows the stock clutch travel better than the southbend stage 5 kit I previously had. 

The FX600 is a bonded organic/kevlar mix. It is pretty smooth for street driving, although the clutch does engage much more abruptly than stock. This is felt mostly only when getting into first gear. You can't really just slip the clutch off a stoplight.. that would be an instant stall so you'll be reving to like 2500 to get in gear. (that's where it feels best for me). There is also a squeeking sound that the twin disc make when getting into first. It can be embarrassing, at least for me. Also the steel flywheel with this kit is the loudest flywheel chatter i've heard. Also makes this cool sound when you are on the clutch pedal because of the twin discs. 

I have a wot-box in my vehicle so my gear shifts are always instant and i've had no problems with the twin disc. Over all I am very happy with the clutch kit from clutchmasters. I've been through a south bend 6 puck stage 5, another south bend disc stage 5, and now this and I'm very pleased with my clutch masters clutch. It's just a matter of trading off some comfort for a clutch that's going to handle whatever you can throw at it. I can tell you that it's not for everyone. 

EDIT: To keep this on topic you guys can message me or move this somewhere else if you want any more info. Let's keep the focus on CTS kit and build here. 

I am loving the charge piping on the kit. very smooth.. 2 less couplers than most of the other kits there, which means 2 less chances for boost leaks  Still subbed to see what that pte turbo is gonna do on this car.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

finished the exhaust today.

Full 3" all. the. way.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

♥ the exhaust system. 

how much more difficult would it be to make the axle back a 4 inch set up? 

i wouldnt be interested in any resonators or mufflers. just three inch piping till the axle, then a transition to 4 inch piping to a 4 inch tip.

id need it as a catback set up.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> ♥ the exhaust system.
> 
> how much more difficult would it be to make the axle back a 4 inch set up?
> 
> ...


 
Shouldn't be too difficult since we did the same thing on the R32 basically. The problems is we're not going to sell these exhausts, just didn't feel like buying an overpriced 'stainless' Taiwanese, polished exhaust system that's going to rust in 3 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> just didn't feel like buying an overpriced 'stainless' Taiwanese, polished exhaust system that's going to rust in 3 months.


Agreed.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Agreed.


John if you need one drop me a line later, we could build one on the car for you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Another case of the Mondays


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Oooooooooooo. Me likey that intake too. Anyway to make it a 3.5 inch diameter?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi CTS,

this kit looks good. i've been searching around for BT kits for awhile now, and i'm liking this build so far...

subscribed for more...

i have a few questions:

1.) can the customer have an option to have a short intake piping rather than the one that goes all the way to the bottom? 

2.) Does your downpipe have a catalytic or is this a non-cat DP??? Will you have option to select catted or non-catted dp to use for the kit?

:thumbup:

3.) What tune will the kit be using?? I saw you say Unitronic, will other tunes be available for it??

TIA great buildup! 

John


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here you go:

1.) can the customer have an option to have a short intake piping rather than the one that goes all the way to the bottom? 
*- we can include a non CAI type of intake, you don't have to use the CAI part of it, the filter will go where the silicon elbow is.*


2.) Does your downpipe have a catalytic or is this a non-cat DP? 
*- The downpipe does not include a cat but it is designed to work with most aftermarket exhausts (APR, etc). It's up to you to keep or delete the cat, depending on the choice of exhaust.*


3.) What tune will the kit be using? 
*- You can use unitronic, Eurodyne or Revo*


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Oooooooooooo. Me likey that intake too. Anyway to make it a 3.5 inch diameter?


It already is a 3.5" intake.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

a look at the project with the front mount installed. 

mmmmmm. It's so pretty.


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

That exhaust is so bad ass!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eatmorice said:


> That exhaust is so bad ass!!!



Thanks, you can follow the build on facebook and see some more shop antics there too :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Intercooler looks nice and beefy. :thumbup:


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

With piping that size you should probably upgrade the brakes too!!! 

Looks awesome! eace:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

@CTS,

looking at the pic below, was the OEM intercooler removed??? that FMIC is so thick, will the bumper need to be trimmed?





CTS Turbo said:


> a look at the project with the front mount installed.
> 
> mmmmmm. It's so pretty.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

x2

How the heck are you fitting a bumper cover over that bad boy?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> @CTS,
> 
> looking at the pic below, was the OEM intercooler removed??? that FMIC is so thick, will the bumper need to be trimmed?



Yes, and yes. Pics to come, people that tell you they can support 600HP with a stock placement FMIC obviously have never made 600HP before. :facepalm:





07wolfsburg said:


> x2
> 
> How the heck are you fitting a bumper cover over that bad boy?



See pics below:











If you buy the intercooler kit then you'll get step by step instructions of how to install the FMIC kit while maintaining the bumper cover :laugh:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

CTS Turbo said:


> If you buy the intercooler kit then you'll get step by step instructions of how to install the FMIC kit while maintaining the bumper cover :laugh:


 step by step instructions? that's absurd!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> It already is a 3.5" intake.




Hmmmmmmmmmm. The wheels are turning in my head now.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

@CTS,

sorry for asking too many questions, but is the turbo internally wastegated or external??? 

you guys have a great kit! please post more pics...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> @CTS,
> 
> sorry for asking too many questions, but is the turbo internally wastegated or external???
> 
> you guys have a great kit! please post more pics...


It is external waste gate. We wouldn't make it any other way 
All questions are welcomed, guys!


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Seeing this makes me want that hp6262 you sent all the more!! Can't wait!!!
Terry


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey i just got a couple of q's .. are the pipes welded on the inside and are the intake pipes bead rolled so the dont blow off?? and can a 2 year old bold it on ?????:laugh:

jk looking good guys :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> hey i just got a couple of q's .. are the pipes welded on the inside and are the intake pipes bead rolled so the dont blow off?? and can a 2 year old bold it on ?????:laugh:
> 
> jk looking good guys :thumbup:


 Chad, you crack me up!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

All buttoned back up. Everything fits nicely behind the bumper.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you say sleeper! :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

TCFGLI08 said:


> Seeing this makes me want that hp6262 you sent all the more!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hows the clutch ???


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> hows the clutch ???



The FX400 clutch/fw combo is amazingly smooth actually.


Clay


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*any videos???*

looks really lean, mean fighting machine...

would love to see more pics and videos

ttt


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Loving the sleeper look. 

Vids and numbers soon I hope!!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> looks really lean, mean fighting machine...
> 
> would love to see more pics and videos
> 
> ttt


Hope to have something this week for you


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi Clay,

I just pmd you...

:thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sweet!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> hi Clay,
> 
> I just pmd you...
> 
> :thumbup:


All PM's replied, on a side note, our MK5 R32 kit is insanely fun to drive!!!!!!


----------



## amckernon1028 (Apr 14, 2009)

Numbers, Numbers, Numbers. I want this kit, It has been keeping me awake at night.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

amckernon1028 said:


> Numbers, Numbers, Numbers. I want this kit, It has been keeping me awake at night.


We have to do a few more things before we get the videos/dynos etc finished. :beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Always with the awesome videos:thumbup:Makes me want a turbo from CTS turbo

Whats that song BTW


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

gotta love them dirty jersey plates.

money that comes in at 20 seconds looks like the ultimate mad scientist.

expect an annoying email soon. i need some parts and some fabbed goodies. i still havent forgetten the intake or exhaust offer. i just need to get to working on my car. i have been preoccupied with house/yard work.

:heart: Johno



CTS Turbo said:


> A short clip of our fab shop and R&D bay. A glimpse of the men behind turbo kit development and fabrication. :beer:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*targetted WHP for this kit on 1st post...*

@CTS

with the build parts you have below, what's the targetted WHP we're looking at here, since i saw you have stock pistons. also, what's the MAX hp can the stock piston handle anyway???

thanks :thumbup:




CTS Turbo said:


> We just picked up a 2008 GTI 6spd on Monday, whenever we pick up a new car the first step is always big turbo.
> 
> We'll be running the following parts on our MK5 GTI:
> 
> ...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> @CTS
> 
> with the build parts you have below, what's the targetted WHP we're looking at here, since i saw you have stock pistons. also, what's the MAX hp can the stock piston handle anyway???
> 
> thanks :thumbup:



Our goal is 400whp is more than enough for a FWD setup, we've been driving it around at low boost for the last few weeks and its making ~ 320whp @ 1 bar.


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

WOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazing video


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh cool, is that on a base tune? 1 bar is like 14psi...

Is it Unitronics you have right now?

Would love to see a video of the car....



CTS Turbo said:


> Our goal is 400whp is more than enough for a FWD setup, we've been driving it around at low boost for the last few weeks and its making ~ 320whp @ 1 bar.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> Would love to see a video of the car....


It will come with time, we're starting a B6 A4 1.8T project now, have a few more things to do with the 2.0T first


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> It will come with time, we're starting a B6 A4 1.8T project now, have a few more things to do with the 2.0T first


 :thumbup:

1.8t>2.0t


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 1.8t>2.0t


beef jerky>1.8t>2.0t


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> beef jerky>1.8t>2.0t


bwaha ah ah a ha ah ahah ahaa aa h hhh jerky ah ah ah aha :laugh:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

give us a holler for go fast parts.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

Any updates on the build??

Looking forward to see the finalized kit...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> Any updates on the build??
> 
> Looking forward to see the finalized kit...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> beef jerky>k20a>2.0T>1.8T


fixed


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

ohhhhhhhhh my.....



CTS Turbo said:


>


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> ohhhhhhhhh my.....


That's 1 bar off the wastegate spring. :beer:

We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:


----------



## StuMacLean (Aug 9, 2003)

Any dyno plots from the motor? Or even just gauges video while driving? 

That thing looks and sounds amazing....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

too much music, not enough car sound


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

MFZERO said:


> too much music, not enough car sound


*


CTS Turbo said:



That's 1 bar off the wastegate spring. :beer:

We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:

Click to expand...

*




StuMacLean said:


> Any dyno plots from the motor? Or even just gauges video while driving?
> 
> That thing looks and sounds amazing....


We made 315whp @ 1 bar, we're waiting for parts and we'll crank it up some more. There are all kinds of happy dyno plots floating around with ridiculous numbers, bottom line is that these are real world figures that aren't going to disappoint our customers. This is the exact reason we do baseline dyno's, to see what power gains we've made over stock turbo. Those will be released with time, we're juggling a few projects at once, because inherently there are always holdups.


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

MFZERO said:


> too much music, not enough car sound


Quote!!!!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:





CTS Turbo said:


> We ordered a new mic to have better sound for future vids :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I heard you guys ordered a new mic, any sounds clips with it?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I heard you guys ordered a new mic, any sounds clips with it?


:laugh:

Not yet, we should take some of your car driving in an underground, but wouldn't want to be liable for hearing loss


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the drift innovative hd170 has a night setting that rules, has an external mic that u can adjust sensitivity on and such..pretty awesome bit of gear:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We got a Zoom H1. it should do the trick. Can't go wrong for 99.00


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*updates???*

:thumbup: any updates??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> :thumbup: any updates??


We're driving around, what kind of updates would you like John? It's fast.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


> We're driving around, what kind of updates would you like John? It's fast.


LOL sorry, my apologies, i thought you were doing more tests and improving the tune like dyno etc for specific software, its all good  :thumbup:

with this kit there's so much room to tap more power but of course the reliability is there as well and i love it...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> LOL sorry, my apologies, i thought you were doing more tests and improving the tune like dyno etc for specific software, its all good  :thumbup:
> 
> with this kit there's so much room to tap more power but of course the reliability is there as well and i love it...


Still daily driving this eace:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

what software did you end up using?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> what software did you end up using?


We're waiting for our new unitronic software to ship, but those guys are slower than molasses in January if you catch my drift.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> We're waiting for our new unitronic software to ship, but those guys are slower than molasses in January if you catch my drift.


ha hahah ah ah ha a h aha a so true


----------



## laramie1pt8t (Dec 5, 2006)

> We're waiting for our new unitronic software to ship, but those guys are slower than molasses in January if you catch my drift.


I am a unitronic dealer and I think you are giving them too much credit with that speed....biggest issue with them


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

laramie1pt8t said:


> I am a unitronic dealer and I think you are giving them too much credit with that speed....biggest issue with them


Haha, aside from that the Unitronic team has been great to deal with. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

laramie1pt8t said:


> I think you are giving them too much credit with that speed....biggest issue with them


X2.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> X2.


You guys are funny! :laugh:

Pics of our Right Hand Drive TT225Q and Audi S3 turbo kit for fun:


----------



## steve-cane (May 15, 2010)

CTS Turbo said:


> You guys are funny! :laugh:
> 
> Pics of our Right Hand Drive TT225Q and Audi S3 turbo kit for fun:


 The finish on that inlet mani is truelly aweful:thumbdown:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

steve-cane said:


> The finish on that inlet mani is truelly aweful:thumbdown:


 Maybe you should email the customer that coated it for himself. I would have kept the OEM finish, but to each their own.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## eatmorice (May 8, 2009)

I really like what you guys did with the website!:thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

eatmorice said:


> I really like what you guys did with the website!:thumbup:


Thanks you should check out the pics of the Porsche 997 cup car.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

Any updates on how the car is running?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

theguy1084 said:


> Any updates on how the car is running?


 Going to the dyno again this week, if we don't break 400whp on pump we're going to start giving these away for free.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

im first in line to get a free one.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Ill take one too lol.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> im first in line to get a free one.


John, I don't like your new sig


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried to go grocery shopping last night. 

Cops had other plans. 






www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Some parts waiting to go in.


The flywheel is include with the FX400?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CLestat said:


> The flywheel is include with the FX400?


If you buy the clutch/flywheel kit it comes with the flywheel. :wave:

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Clutch_Masters_MK5_2_0T_FSI_Clutch_FW_Kit-395-132.html


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> John, I don't like your new sig


representing my new tuner.

i'll try to make the links to my stuff smaller so i can add you back on.

you know i still :heart: you boo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> representing my new tuner.
> 
> i'll try to make the links to my stuff smaller so i can add you back on.
> 
> you know i still :heart: you boo


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry but the images of the IC kit for BT are gone. Can you put other? The kit is the same of you GTI with the 750HP IC core?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CLestat said:


> Sorry but the images of the IC kit for BT are gone. Can you put other? The kit is the same of you GTI with the 750HP IC core?


The BT FMIC kit is available, we'll get some more pics up shortly.

They would look like this:


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

Waiting.

I need one from the turbo to the TB pipe.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CLestat said:


> Waiting.
> 
> I need one from the turbo to the TB pipe.


You'll be waiting for a few days so go get yourself a drink :wave:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Not bad for a fun little street car. CTS MK5 BT Kit with HP5557SP-B, CTS 750HP FMIC kit, drop in IE rods, Clutch Masters FX400, Autotech HPFP, and 25psi


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> Not bad for a fun little street car. CTS MK5 BT Kit with HP5557SP-B, CTS 750HP FMIC kit, drop in IE rods, Clutch Masters FX400, Autotech HPFP, and 25psi


:beer:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

CTS always puts out cool videos :thumbup:
Grats on 461hp

Have plans to go for moar powar?!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We still have a few more tricks up our sleeves, but 461whp isn't bad for a car without water meth


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

When are you guys coming out with an intake mani? 

I've got a sick idea for one. 

461whp won't be jack. Let's shoot for 600whp on pump. Oh and I'll have the tuning portion under control.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> When are you guys coming out with an intake mani?
> 
> I've got a sick idea for one.


 +1
MKV/MKVI could use an affordable Intake Manifold :thumbup:


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> When are you guys coming out with an intake mani?
> 
> I've got a sick idea for one.
> 
> 461whp won't be jack. Let's shoot for 600whp on pump. Oh and I'll have the tuning portion under control.


 I wonder how many are making that much power on stock compression, stock pistons and drop in rods. This is an out of the box kit that anyone can install and drive away with 400whp on the streets with pump fuel and no meth.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

TSI kit news?


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> +1
> MKV/MKVI could use an affordable Intake Manifold :thumbup:


x2


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

HalvieCuw said:


> TSI kit news?


 Nobody has software for our 2011 yet, guess the tuners are having trouble with this one :screwy:


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

what are you using to tune this car?


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

???^


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

very nice launch!

moar power!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

when watching the video it looks like it is going to 27+psi? Thought it was running less then that.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

AlianomkV said:


> what are you using to tune this car?


When we bought the car it had a Eurodyne Maestro 7 in it, now it's running a Unitronic ECU I believe, it's our shop loaner car. :wave:

It runs about 22-24 psi daily on pump gas, in the video it was about the same, we shut it down when there was a boost spike.


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

CTS Turbo said:


> When we bought the car it had a Eurodyne Maestro 7 in it, now it's running a Unitronic ECU I believe, it's our shop loaner car. :wave:
> 
> It runs about 22-24 psi daily on pump gas, in the video it was about the same, we shut it down when there was a boost spike.



between eurodyne and uni, which would you prefer? I'm running Revo stg3 with a 30/71 and all needed bolt ons to run it, and it's just been running terrible.. It feels like the tune to me, and I keep getting a running rich at idle code, never happened before until the kit was installed and the tune was put in.


----------



## AlianomkV (Feb 17, 2007)

??


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

They are both good tunes. I'm running eurodyne on my Audi, simply because Uni doesn't have a tune for 630cc injectors on my AEB. The nice thing about eurodyne is it is tunable. Unitronic makes a good solid tune also.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

AlianomkV said:


> between eurodyne and uni, which would you prefer? I'm running Revo stg3 with a 30/71 and all needed bolt ons to run it, and it's just been running terrible.. It feels like the tune to me, and I keep getting a running rich at idle code, never happened before until the kit was installed and the tune was put in.


I assure you it isnt the tune. You have a hardware issue. The only 'issue' with the revo tune is the fact that it limits power to safe stock rod levels... around 350whp on a dynojet.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Are you running after market cams on the mk5 ?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Stock cams.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

AlianomkV said:


> between eurodyne and uni, which would you prefer? I'm running Revo stg3 with a 30/71 and all needed bolt ons to run it, and it's just been running terrible.. It feels like the tune to me, and I keep getting a running rich at idle code, never happened before until the kit was installed and the tune was put in.


Eurodyne Maestro 7 in the video and dyno.

You can choose whatever tune you prefer and we'll be happy to provide it for you.
Both companies make an excellent product.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how much 'tuning' does the eurodyne actually require past just flashing it? Is it a complete tune that is already somewhat dialed...but it gives you the option of playing with the values with the tuning suite?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> how much 'tuning' does the eurodyne actually require past just flashing it? Is it a complete tune that is already somewhat dialed...but it gives you the option of playing with the values with the tuning suite?


You could run the Eurodyne tune from our car in your setup, which would be pretty much dialed in as long as you run the same hardware as us. You can also play with the values, but if that's something you planned on doing I would start slowly at lower boost and increase boost as you learn the program and car better, also you'd want to do some basic reading on the Maestro 7 tuning suite.

Keep in mind we made 461whp on a 5th gear pull on a brutal dyno, if we didn't have problems with the dyno shutting down we wouldn't have had to do a 5th gear pull and the dyno plot would have had a marked increase in power.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

lol @ 2nd vid @ 1:00

That drive looks fun as hell, is that close to your shop?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> lol @ 2nd vid @ 1:00
> 
> That drive looks fun as hell, is that close to your shop?


Yeah, it's very near. makes for fun test drives.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Checkout our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

are there more dyno graph pics of the 450whp run on pump? That is pretty damn impressive.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

As the project nears completion we figured we could show off some of our welding prowess. This is Jonny Mooshoo’s MKIV R32 Downpipe, just snapped a photo for everyone to enjoy:










Check us out at our Blog and Facebook:

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems

www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

purdy.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

You owe me a new pair of boxers...


----------



## bistroboy (Jun 22, 2008)

CTS Turbo said:


>


 not sure,but looks like you should be wearing a helmet at those speeds! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

bistroboy said:


> not sure,but looks like you should be wearing a helmet at those speeds! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 he is the Stig @ CTS...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

GTI4john74 said:


> he is the Stig @ CTS...


 Ninja reflexes


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I knew I should've gotten a 4 door golf TDI. Those lights would look great on it. 

Oh well. Next car.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I knew I should've gotten a 4 door golf TDI. Those lights would look great on it.
> 
> Oh well. Next car.


Can't wait to see the TDI done my friend, we're getting a Golf R on monday


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wednesday morning we took delivery of our 2012 Golf R project car. First things first, the Golf R is too quiet and it’s sitting too high for our liking. So, to address this we’re installing our CTS Golf R intake system along with a set of KW Variant 3 coilovers. KW Variant 3 coilovers feature full stainless steel bodies, independent height, rebound and damping adjustment. Keep your eyes peeled for updates and more photos… 










Checkout our Blog and Facebook: 

www.facebook.com/ctsturbosystems 
www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

clay, you guys hiring?...****.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

donjuan1jr said:


> clay, you guys hiring?...****.


 Haha, well summer is here and we're actually in need of a few dubbers to have cold ones with, so you're hired :beer::thumbup:


----------

